# Job Offer In Dubai- Is it legit?



## charlottehannah95 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

wondering if anybody can help me.. 

Im a 21 year old woman and been offered a job in Dubai which I am really excited about but wondering if it is too good to be true, and whether it is legit?

I put my CV on Bayt a few days ago, the following day I got a phone call from somebody claiming to be someone working for Skydive Dubai Rally Team (I later found out that he is the actual rally driver). He offered me a job as the team manager (running the events etc).. I have no experience in this field, however I do understand that it can be possible for this to happen as they seem to like english people? 

After seeing my picture and CV he told me all is good to go and explained the job in more detail and said that he would pay for my ticket etc.. Ive looked into the team and it does exist and seems very exciting.. however I have a few concerns.. 

He sent me my contract- there was no mention of salary (though he did tell me this over the phone)

It looked as though he had just made it himself at home on Word

The contact did state however that the company will pay for flights, acommodation and car allowance (But no figures)

I have questioned him about the above, as obviously I am not going to go out there until I have a contract that states all this. I have also asked about visa and medical insurance, bank accounts etc.. 

He has come back to me saying that hes waiting for info off head office.. a few days later Im waiting for him to send me a revised contract 'making all clear for me'

Im not too sure how things work over there, maybe it is normal for himself to make and send me the contract rather than Skydive Dubai head office as Im not technically working for them directly.. 

He has said I need to be in the UAE before the 10th May as thats when the first race is.. so this seems legit to me.. but then again anybody could get this info off the IRC website.. 

So basically, is this normal practice for smaller companies in the UAE (I have gathered that they do seem more laid back about moving to another country.. where as we like as much info as possible to plan..) or do you smell a rat? And what should I make sure I have information wise before setting foot on that plane?? And how can I check he is actually who he says he is? 

Your thoughts and advice would be much appreciated!!  

Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Contact Skydive Dubai direct and ask them for verification. On the face of it, it doesn't sound right.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> Contact Skydive Dubai direct and ask them for verification. On the face of it, it doesn't sound right.


I second that.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Yep I agree some thing just do not add up! Take care and good luck


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Go along with it as long as you are not spending any money of your own, either in flights out here or in "registration fees" for the job. What sounds the most dubious of all is they contacted you after putting your CV on, legit employers simply do not have the time to go through random CV's, I find even more strange that a position like this would be filled in this way.


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

This sounds very suspicious - they offer you a job you have no experience in (I don't think they like English people that much!) after seeing your CV AND photo??? 

Also it is not the norm that a contract would be prepared that way - first of all from someone directly and not the company and secondly with no amounts in it - that is not a proper contract. I would stay well clear of this if it was me.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

I agree with above comments. Contact head office HR with a question about visas or attesting documents or something. 

It worries me that they've put a time scale so short on it - anyone recruiting overseas knows how long these things take. 

If they give you a plane ticket make sure it's a return (or you have funds to purchase your own).

Make sure you have an address to go to/stay in and that it's not his home! 

I hope it's all kosher and comes off for you but you gut says 'too good to be true' so it usually is


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Sounds dodgy. Investigate further and do not go ahead unless you have a valid entry employment permit, a return ticket paid by them in advance, a contract stating the name of the company that will be employing you and that specifies the salary, allowances, leave days, other benefits (medical, car etc), accommodation if this was offered, and temporary accommodation (and where and for how long) until you sort yours. Hope it works out for you but the fact that you are so young, have no experience in the field, and he didn't send you a proper contract makes it all very suspicious. Please be careful


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I hate to say it, but the more I think about it, the more convinced I am that it's not genuine. Look at it this way, anyone can use someone else's name in a situation such as this. You have no proof he is who he says he is. I really hope I am wrong, but it just doesn't feel right. If it is the case that it isn't genuine and someone is fraudulently representing themselves as someone else, it should be reported to the authorities. What happens if you don't go and then someone else does and they end up in a dangerous situation?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If he is able to hand pick his own person to be his personal team manager to be his cute little bunny... maybe??? Then maybe he picked what he wanted as they told him, find what you want and now he has to go through corporate to figure out what exactly he has o do. 

Lets see your picture... 

(I would call the main business and ask for hr..... too good to be true but then, many people in dubai are in roles they have no experience in being in)


----------



## charlottehannah95 (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your comments. 

Hes said that he will pay for my flight there and it will be a return so I can fly back to the UK at any time, so hes not asked me for any money at all. 

He has sent me a new contract now stating my salary etc, and has not told me that he is the owner of the rally team and that skydive dubai are just the sponser. 

It does seem dodgey but I cant help but think its all true, and hes just a small company so might not seem that proffessional with the contract etc. 

It scares me to think it, but he has probably liked the look of me and thats probs helped me get the job, but as long as he is a real person and I will be doing the job he has told me that doesnt bother me. 

The company is clearly real, they even come up on google and have their own facebook page with thousands of friends, its just as BedauGirl has said, id he actually who he says he is? i dont know how I can find this out!? Hes tole me he is the owener of the rally team, so i dont think there is a HR team that I can speak to? 

One thing that i have found out after doing lots of research is.. he told me on the phone that the last girl working for him in this role was english and Norwich, and after lots of digging and looking on the companys facebook page, such girl does exist. So if he wasnt who he said he was how would he know this? Ive messaged the girl to ask her a few things, just waiting for her to get back to me. 

One more thing is.. the job involves a lot of travel to all the races he will be attending all over the word... Ive asked him about a working visa and he has said I wont really need one as I will probs not be in Dubai more than 30 days. Ive said to him that Im going to need this for bank accounts etc.. So in this new contract he has put that I will basically get a working visa after completing my 3 month probation. Does this sound ok? 

Thanks everyone, really appreciate all your thoughts you have given me


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

It is illegal to work in Dubai on a visit visa. What I don't understand is there are plenty of English girls in Dubai looking for work, why does he need to bring someone over??


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Don't forget - if you got that info off a Facebook page he could have too. Something not right here!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

After reading your post... as a mother I would say no way are you going out there.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> After reading your post... as a mother I would say no way are you going out there.


I am not a mother and I thought that and I have also been wondering what OP's parents thought about all this.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

BedouGirl said:


> I am not a mother and I thought that and I have also been wondering what OP's parents thought about all this.





I have just finished reading Trafficked.. about a British girl who was trafficked in Albania.. by a friend whom she had known for 4 years.


----------



## Omar AlQurashi (Apr 27, 2012)

As a local in UAE, I never heard about this skydive company but I know bayt as a recruitment agency. The only official racing org in the UAE is automobile and touring club UAE that you may check with them.

Suggest you ask them to clearly write full details in the contract i.e. permanent Contract, salary, visa, work location, scope of work etc 

Suggest you share it with legal adv for support.

Good luck!

Omar


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

Funny story, I was in Mussandam, Oman over the weekend. The ride to Golden Tulip felt like a rally race in itself. While parking for a photo op on the side of a cliff. a Black Rally Truck with - Sky Dive Dubai written on the sides pulled up right next to us. We greeted each other, they seemed like cool guys, maybe taking in the sites and showing the Omani shoreline and the winding/exciting roadways to a new comer. My wife was driving and she was tearing it up!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Maybe they were just doing their monthly visa run across the border. 
Seriously though any company that tells you that you don't need a visa to work here isn't legit. You need a work residents visa to rent an apt, buy a car or even get a drinks licence.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Yep.

It's one thing to be a casually organised small outfit but it's something else to expect people to base themselves in Dubai and not offer work/residency visas. How did the company expect to pay her salary? In cash? 






Felixtoo2 said:


> Maybe they were just doing their monthly visa run across the border.
> Seriously though any company that tells you that you don't need a visa to work here isn't legit. You need a work residents visa to rent an apt, buy a car or even get a drinks licence.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

charlottehannah95 said:


> It scares me to think it, but he has probably liked the look of me and thats probs helped me get the job, but as long as he is a real person and I will be doing the job he has told me that doesnt bother me.


If you are convinced the job is right, then go ahead and ignore all suggestions here! But i hope you do know that 21 yr olds are not generally offered managerial positions, and particularly when the recruiter has not even met you. 
And i hope you do realize that if someone recruits you after liking the look of you , there are a dozen ways in which things can go awry, particularly in this part of the world.

Of course its your decision, but the fact that a majority of posters here, all living here for various periods of time and all feeling the same way may mean something......

If i were you, i would want to speak to the East Anglian ex worker, messages can come from anyone.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

As a 21 year old, I am sure it all sounds very exciting to you, with the job responsibility and the travelling. Maybe it is legit, maybe it is not. 

As a 30 year old, to me it sounds like this person wants you to be his groupie (IF he is legit) at best.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

You sound very sensible and level headed Charlotte, and the alarm bells seem to rightly ring in your head. Recruitment really doesnt work that way here, with a quick read of a cv and a look at a photo a job offer is generated. I would gues that there are loads of more experienced candidates here looking for similiar jobs, so ask yourself why choose you? If its looks he after, trust me Dubai is the capital of superficial beautiful people. If he was to post the job on a local website he would be inundated with responses. Saving flight costs, having a good pool of candidates and being able to hold face to face interviews would be at the top of any companies preffered method of operadum for recruitment.

Why is he prepared to fly you out, cover costs (which are not insignificant) and offer you a job without a face to face interview? added to contract vagueness and contract issues would definately give it a wide berth. Trust your instincts, more often than not they're right.

Good luck in your search, stay safe and put this down to experience, dont think about what if, this just sounds very dodgy, you're 21 and have a good 40 odd years of working life ahead dont jump at the first opportunity that comes along unless your convinced its 100% legit


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> If he is able to hand pick his own person to be his personal team manager to be his cute little bunny... maybe??? Lets see your picture...


 That was funny 

How many of us are now curious to see the picture that person saw ?


----------



## charlottehannah95 (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone. 

Well it does seem dodgey to me, and my family and boyfriend are worried so I made this post to get other peoples thoughts and to see if anyone knew him/knew how I could find out if it is legit or not. 

On the other hand I do feel like I could have just got very lucky and it could be real. He could just be the rally driver like he says, who has had to fell this girls spot and has no experience when it comes to recruiting, contracts, visas etc. 

Another thing.. After doing lots of research i found an official document from the IRC (the rally championship he will be racing in) and it gave all the details of the race and how the event will run etc. There were contact details for each racer, and by this guys name who has offered me this job.. was the email address he has been emailing me off. So again, if he was somebody else pretending to be him, how would he do this? And I suppose yes, he could have hacked it, but what are the chances of that? And this document was only produced recently. 

Also, Ive been thinking, if it was just some strange man wanting to do god knows what with me, why would he take the effort to spend weeks going over the job, answering my questions, paying for my flights, when he could just abduct somebody who is already in Dubai. 

Again, I still think it seems dodgey, but I dont want to turn it down until I have proof it is, just incase I miss out on an amazing opportunity!

Still waiting for the girl who used to work for him to get back to me on facebook, it would be a big help if she did, as I am sure she would be able to clarify if this is the guy he says he is!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

While he may not be trying to abduct you for some guy's personal harem, never to be seen again. The fact he's hired you with no experience in the industry from a photograph, kind of proves he's a sleaze and will on your case on a daily basis. 

The chances are if he's paying your flight, then he'll reckon you owe him!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

If it is too good to be true then it generally is.


It is better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Let me ask you this.

What is making this man offer you the job?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

And it is illegal to work in UAE without a residency visa. He is not so inexperienced that he doesn't know this.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

As i had 10 mins to kill did a few google searches and didnt take long to come up with the guy, if it is who i think it is he is a pretty well know and reputable guy with sponsership from the very top, the big cheese so to speak. 

If you are still intent to go ahead with the job or at least explore further is it not possible when you come out here for your boyfriend or a family memeber to come out with you as a chaperone until your satisfied all is good? Meeting with him at arestaurant where your chaperone can at least keep an eye on you?

For the sake of a few hundred pounds on a flight if its geniune then good luck you for landing on your feet. If its not a least you have someone watching your back.Whats a few hundred pounds for your future and safety, worse case you dont accept the job, but your safe and have a few days in the sun.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I agree, and tell him you want your visa straight away, not after 3 months. If you get caught working without one you will both be in trouble.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Laowei said:


> As i had 10 mins to kill did a few google searches and didnt take long to come up with the guy, if it is who i think it is he is a pretty well know and reputable guy with sponsership from the very top, the big cheese so to speak.


In other words, if something goes wrong for you, this guy is untouchable and a few hundred quid on a flight is pocket change.

I've got no idea what a rally driver would need with an attractive young female in the middle of the desert for days at a time.

It's all well and good having a return flight, but when you're stranded in the middle of a desert with some guy who has hired you purely for your physical attributes.

In this part of the world, men tend to think that British women are ****s and will sleep with them at the click of the fingers.

Disclaimer - I have no idea who this person is, and my comments should be taken hypothetically and not attributed to any individual person.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> In other words, if something goes wrong for you, this guy is untouchable and a few hundred quid on a flight is pocket change.
> 
> I've got no idea what a rally driver would need with an attractive young female in the middle of the desert for days at a time.


Missed the point there Gav, not saying he is untouchable saying he is known, bit of a difference. Is a known rally driver going to entice a girl over here and traffic her? 

And the second point is £400 quid spent on a flight for a chaperone good value if it gives her some security whilst proving the authenticity of the offer? dont know her finacial position position but if she is intent on going ahead with it seems a sensible precaution.

As far the attractive femail, motorsport is all about the glamour and promotion he wouldnt be the first to really on the charms of beauty for buttering up sponsership.


----------



## malcolm44 (Apr 29, 2012)

i am possibly going to be moving to dubai in the next few months and would like some advice on the type of relocation packages to expect.
I believe they have changed quite a bit over the last few years, and i'm told you should negotiate with the company when you get an offer.
prob is i have no experience in this type of thing as i have not worked abroad before.
Can anyone advise me of what would be acceptable in the present climate.
any help would be greatly appreciated.
thanks
malcolm smith
brighton
uk


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

malcolm44 said:


> i am possibly going to be moving to dubai in the next few months and would like some advice on the type of relocation packages to expect.
> I believe they have changed quite a bit over the last few years, and i'm told you should negotiate with the company when you get an offer.
> prob is i have no experience in this type of thing as i have not worked abroad before.
> Can anyone advise me of what would be acceptable in the present climate.
> ...




perhaps you should start another thread as your questions will probably get overlooked in this one,


----------



## charlottehannah95 (Apr 27, 2012)

Laowei said:


> As i had 10 mins to kill did a few google searches and didnt take long to come up with the guy, if it is who i think it is he is a pretty well know and reputable guy with sponsership from the very top, the big cheese so to speak.
> 
> If you are still intent to go ahead with the job or at least explore further is it not possible when you come out here for your boyfriend or a family memeber to come out with you as a chaperone until your satisfied all is good? Meeting with him at arestaurant where your chaperone can at least keep an eye on you?
> 
> For the sake of a few hundred pounds on a flight if its geniune then good luck you for landing on your feet. If its not a least you have someone watching your back.Whats a few hundred pounds for your future and safety, worse case you dont accept the job, but your safe and have a few days in the sun.


Well, my boyfriends due to fly out on wed so the plan was if I take the job for him to meet me at the airport. 

And I think he may have picked me because I just got lucky? And I had put on my cv on the recruitment website that I was looking for a job in that field. 

Really don't know what to do guys, I see all of your points but info feel like this could be real. Is there anything else I can do to find out if it is before dismissing it? My friend has suggested I ask him to skype me? And then I can see if it's really the guy from the pics off the Internet. Because I think if i proove he is who he says he is then it can't be dodgy? Because he has a team of English people, he's a reputable rally driver with a good reputation to keep, such job role does exist and that English girl did it before me. So what does everyone think to that?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

charlottehannah95 said:


> Well, my boyfriends due to fly out on wed so the plan was if I take the job for him to meet me at the airport.
> 
> And I think he may have picked me because I just got lucky? And I had put on my cv on the recruitment website that I was looking for a job in that field.
> 
> Really don't know what to do guys, I see all of your points but info feel like this could be real. Is there anything else I can do to find out if it is before dismissing it? My friend has suggested I ask him to skype me? And then I can see if it's really the guy from the pics off the Internet. Because I think if i proove he is who he says he is then it can't be dodgy? Because he has a team of English people, he's a reputable rally driver with a good reputation to keep, such job role does exist and that English girl did it before me. So what does everyone think to that?




Is your boyfriend going to work in Dubai? You will not be there alone?

He could well be the person you think he is but what are his motives for offering you the job? Just because someone is who he says is his doesn't mean he cant be dodgy.

Is he Arab? 
You are English... single in your 20s... 

Have a look through the forum at other threads.. sexual harrasment etc.

The choice is yours to make but I can tell you that the common attitude with men in the ME is.. if your not a good Muslim girl then you are up for anything.

Take care

Maiden


----------



## AccyRover (Apr 30, 2012)

charlottehannah95 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> wondering if anybody can help me..
> 
> ...


Make sure everything is written down, like salary and T&C's, if not then its too good to be true.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I think with everything you have said he probably is legit, but that is no excuse for hiring you illegally. Don't dismiss it yet, but insist on a proper visa and wait to hear from this other girl.


----------



## charlottehannah95 (Apr 27, 2012)

Well he's been offered a job in Abu Dhabi so he will be with me most of the time, and I was going to make sure i stuck with him until I knew all was ok. 

I'm through to the final interview with emirates also so that's my back up plan, and the job my family are telling me to take, but i just can't help but think this could be real! If he was dodgy surely he would just fond a nice English girl already living in Dubai? 

And I understand that he may think 'I owe him' as I know what some if the men can be like there. But that could go for any job where they cover your flight costs etc?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

charlottehannah95 said:


> Well he's been offered a job in Abu Dhabi so he will be with me most of the time, and I was going to make sure i stuck with him until I knew all was ok.
> 
> I'm through to the final interview with emirates also so that's my back up plan, and the job my family are telling me to take, but i just can't help but think this could be real! If he was dodgy surely he would just fond a nice English girl already living in Dubai?
> 
> And I understand that he may think 'I owe him' as I know what some if the men can be like there. But that could go for any job where they cover your flight costs etc?




I would say no it doesn't cover any job that covers your flights... working and living in the ME is a different ball game all together.


I think you are looking for us to say.. yeah take the job all is fine..


Your choice.. not ours


----------



## charlottehannah95 (Apr 27, 2012)

I suppose I just want it to be legit and know that it's nothing dodgy. I don't want to turn it down and regret it


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

charlottehannah95 said:


> I suppose I just want it to be legit and know that it's nothing dodgy. I don't want to turn it down and regret it




Of course you do.. but in your heart of hearts you know something is just not right.


It cannot be legit if he is not offering a work visa..


----------



## charlottehannah95 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hmm true. He only mentioned the visa when I asked him too. Il see if this girl gets back to me and see what she has to say!


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

Put it this way - there is a possibility *he* could be legit but because he isn't going to get you a work visa (!) then there is no doubt that the *job* isn't legit.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

charlottehannah95 said:


> If he was dodgy surely he would just fond a nice English girl already living in Dubai?


If he was dodgy, he'd be looking for a naive English girl who would be vulnerable in a strange country on her own with little idea of how things work, with a return flight and without a valid visa to easily dispose of her.

If he wasn't dodgy, he'd be looking for someone with tangible experience of managing a rally team in the Middle East to add value to their operation.

Of course, this is hypothetical and makes no reference to any individual.

Go with Emirates, it's more steady, a better career move and you'll see more of the world. There's one or 2 Emirates cabin crew on here who I'm sure would be more than happy to take you under their wing.


----------



## charlottehannah95 (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm going to have a good think. 

I must say though i was contacted about another Job a while ago that Indid have a little experience in and was asked for a picture, and thar was a woman. 

The only thing if I take emirates is I won't be getting out there for at least 3 months, where as this guy wanted me out there this week because the first race in Portugal is on the 10th may.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

charlottehannah95 said:


> I'm going to have a good think.
> 
> I must say though i was contacted about another Job a while ago that Indid have a little experience in and was asked for a picture, and thar was a woman.
> 
> The only thing if I take emirates is I won't be getting out there for at least 3 months, where as this guy wanted me out there this week because the first race in Portugal is on the 10th may.




So you are thinking of coming out to Dubai to work for a guy who you are not sure about then fly to Portugal with him???? Just so you can go there this week???


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Charlotte best thing to do is to get yourself out here with your boyfriend and make the decision here, meet with the guy in a public place and make your decision. Emirates is a great thing to have as a back up as well.

edited as was going to post this a while ago and got a call. Ignore this now i think as great point made by maiden scotland and Gavtek


----------



## Vento (Dec 30, 2011)

Computer says nooo


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> If he was dodgy, he'd be looking for a naive English girl who would be vulnerable in a strange country on her own with little idea of how things work, with a return flight and without a valid visa to easily dispose of her.
> 
> If he wasn't dodgy, he'd be looking for someone with tangible experience of managing a rally team in the Middle East to add value to their operation.


QED, this thread is getting pretty tedious now.


----------



## toothdr (Apr 9, 2012)

Can I have your photo and maybe I'll get hired as well ;-) 
On a serious note please becareful. Emirates Job is a very secure one and not to be laughed at, their perks outway the dangers of the rallying one. I have lots of friends with Emirates and met them flying the airline.
I do have a suggestion why not meet him in Portugal??? It's a cheaper flight for you and also you can Suss it out as the next rally won't be too far away I think they are monthly or something like that aren't they???
Good Luck and stay safe. Now I feel old ;-)


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Another 'negative' thought from me. The way you have been approached and offered is highly unprofessional to say the least. I cannot help but wonder, if this is all genuine, what would this person be like to work for? I suspect it would be similar to the way he offered you this job and I think you would be expected to work your non-existent ***** off 24/7. You say you haven't heard anything from the girl who worked for him. There are a few possibilities. I guess she may not have been on FB but also messages from people who are not your friends sometimes don't show up in the normal FB inbox and you don't always receive an email notification. On the other hand, however, she could be not responding deliberately. Hannah, we have all basically said the same thing to you - that something doesn't ring right. You obviously think that too, otherwise you would not have posted here and tried to make other enquiries. I leave you with this question to ask yourself - what advice would you give to your best friend if it was her being offered this job?


----------



## blue_moon (Apr 25, 2012)

I can admit that I am curious to see your picture as well. I do not think it is possible that you would be given a contract without ever being in contact with the HR people. It is not possible that a driver would do all the administration himself including drafting a contract. 

I think you were give this preliminary contract without the values stated so that they could check you out, if your CV and photo truly reflects their expectations about your qualifications for the job and if you have the necessary interpersonal skills required by your new boss. 

Once I saw a movie where a girl disappeared and was taken into a harem, but then some CIA agents got her out of the harem and there was a happy end. So maybe they indeed prefer British nationals because they also saw this movie and they are scared of CIA now.


----------



## blue_moon (Apr 25, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> If he was dodgy, he'd be looking for a naive English girl who would be vulnerable in a strange country on her own with little idea of how things work, with a return flight and without a valid visa to easily dispose of her.


I think her being British is a good thing, because it shows they want somebody who can speak English. If he was dodgy he would look for a Russian girl, with tangible experience in areas. However, all the rest apart from her being British sounds a bit dodgy.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Men tend to be intimidated by Russian women.


----------



## blue_moon (Apr 25, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> Men tend to be intimidated by Russian women.


Off topic, but why is that?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

They tend to be very cold and unforgiving of inadequate sexual performances allegedly.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Wondering what did the OP finally decide?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

I now know why i was getting a sense of deja vu in the other thread: it is quite similar to this one !


----------



## donimuha (May 21, 2012)

I have applied to a lot of jobs online and I have never received a call the next day for an interview. So I would advice you not to follow through with this opportunity unless you have someone close relative in Dubai just for your own safety just in case this is a scam.

Good luck!


----------



## ajmalm (Apr 1, 2009)

There is no contract in UAE without mentioning your salary and other allowances in amount. It can be some scam..call them directly over the phone and confirm it.


----------



## Saquella (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi,how did the story finish ?Did you begin to work with them?


----------

